# 22 Follower Boards



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I made follower boards for overly wide 8 frame boxes and thought they looked nice all boxed up. The 3/16" luann came from a neighbor dismantling RV's. The frame lugs are made from pecan. The boxes were 1 3/8" over wide, so when used as a brood chamber the outer combs get too wide and can not be moved in, and nine frames are too tight in the short run. For your next bid on making follower boards you can use six man hours for 55 pieces, cut glued stapled.


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

Groovy, I like dat me:}


----------

